# Survey Questions For Atlas/craftsman 6" Mk2 Lathes (rev 4)



## wa5cab

REVISED: 2015/01/19, 2015/08/05, 20150915, 20160503

Please send all replies by direct email to wa5cab AT cs.com, by PM, or by starting a new thread in the A/C forum.

Group,

If you have a MK2 6" Atlas/Clausing  or Atlas/Craftsman lathe, and haven't already done so, please respond to this questionnaire.

We are trying to sort out the chronology of the MK2 6" Atlas lathe. This is primarily for people who are thinking of buying one to be able to ID the variant. With that end in mind, I request the following information. Known possible answers are listed.  Reply via PM or email to wa5cabATcs.com.

1) Serial Number and where you found it (Nameplate or stamped on Bed).

2) Model Number (3950, 10100, 10200, 101.21200 or Unknown).  If unknown, Atlas or Craftsman, if known.

3) Original & Current Color (Blue, Gray or other).

4) Headstock  and Leg material (Zamak or Cast Iron).

5) Spindle Bearing type (Ball or Roller).

6) Compound Slide Style (Early round top except where tool post sits as on 618/101.21400/101.07301 or Late flat top).

7) Headstock casting number (currently know of two, 383-017 and 383-020).  Located on cast iron headstock, visible behind belt tension pulley.

8) Headstock casting date (located to the right of the casting number, and on some, a little lower - may be partially hidden by the back gear).

9) Type of compound feed screw thrust bearing plate (early long-oval shaped  same as on 618 or late rectangular shaped).

10) Rack Version (early has 5 screws and 2 pins, late has only 2 screws).

11) Apron Style (early has fixed gear mesh for the carriage traverse handwheel pinion to the larger M6-102 gear, late style has adjustable mesh).

12) Just checking to see whether you were still awake.

13) Date originally purchased new (if known).

14) Date, place & cost when you purchased it.

15) MISC - any comments you care to add.


If you are unsure as to the headstock material, touch a small magnet to it. Cast iron is magnetic - Zamak is non-magnetic.

To ID the spindle bearings, remove the chuck and inspect the area of the headstock where the spindle sticks out. The roller bearing model should have an M6-71 Dust Shield (same part as on the 618) covering the bearing. The dust shield looks like a sheet metal cup washer driven into the front of the headstock around the spindle (actually it looks like an inverted freeze plug with a hole in the center, but few today will know what those look like). The bearing will not be visible. The ball bearing models should have no dust cover but do have a (red on those I have seen) seal visible between the outer and inner races.

Thanks,

Robert Downs - Houston


----------



## wa5cab

All replies may be made direct to me.

Robert D.


----------

